# Good Warsaw Aug 22



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Got to fish with my good buddy Terry out of Orange Beach Saturday. We had a grand time and I got to meet some of his friends which included Lynn. One of the nicest and biggest guys I have ever met. Started the day off with 7 amberjacks and then had a spot I want to check. Told them we are only running two rods and to pull as hard as they can. Well to say I had the right man for the job( you look at the picture and decide). Lynn is 6'7" and 350 lbs. A mountain of a man. He pulled so hard I felt sorry for that little fish. That poor little fella did not stand a chance. It was more like perch jerking than grouper fishing. Just kidding, Lynn had his hand completely full I promise. But he manned up and won the battle. Great day with great friends. Congrates to my buddy Terry and crew for a great day. And, congrates to Lynn. Your a A+ man and I hope you had as much fun as I did. Thanks Everyone. Warsaw was 82 lbs.

Capt. Delynn Sigler
Offshore/Deepsea Fishing Guide
(850)758-2165 Cell
(850)669-9100 Hm/Office


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Geez, Everytime I think they can't get bigger, they do. Capt. Dylenn, you are on my bucket list of people to get to fish with for sure.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

jcasey said:


> Geez, Everytime I think they can't get bigger, they do. Capt. Dylenn, you are on my bucket list of people to get to fish with for sure.


Ditto!!!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Congrats to the angler! Delynn awesome job as always!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Warsaw*

Great catch as always


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good job! Terry is a great guy for sure.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

neat! what did it weigh?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man that is a bunch of fired grouper samwhiches!!!!


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Impressive as usual! Man, that Warsaw looks dark in the picture on the boat. Are they usually that dark when you first catch them?


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea Chris, Most times they are pretty dark. Darker than gags.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

O yes.
Whyme


----------

